# dont buy saddles from wespur!



## voxac30dude (Dec 21, 2009)

i had ordered a "medium" buckingham wide back floating D saddle in medium. well the box arrived yesterday and it was a large! the worst part is that when i called this morning to exchange it for a new one the guy on the phone gave me a hard time saying that i pressed the large button when i choose what size to buy. very un happy with how long it took just to set up an exchange. it gets worse. i currently dont have a backup saddle and i live in hawaii so shipping back to them will take a week processing the order will take a week shipping back to me a week. ONE MONTH! im gonna loose busness!


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry you had trouble. I've had nothing but outstanding service from Wespur. They get 99% of my business. When you went back to look at your online order did order a large or did you order a medium and they shipped a large?
Phil


----------



## VT_Tree_Wrecker (Dec 21, 2009)

:agree2:

I have to agree with Small Wood, nothing but outstanding service. I too got the wrong size harness, but it was my fault. They sent out the right harness the same day I called and I sent the one ordered back in the box the new one came in.


----------



## lumberjack333 (Dec 21, 2009)

I've ordered most of my gear from them as well, they were actually very helpful when I was picking out my first set of spurs... took the time to talk to me on the phone for the better part of a half hour discussing my options and the ups and downs of the different brands/styles. Ordered my "Cougar" saddle from them as well and had no problems with it, other than yes it is a long waiting period for the shipment, especially with the border crossing here into Canada... for all the customs yuppies know I'm an afghanie terrorist looking to plant IEDs in ummm errrr Canadian tree tops?

Wherever the fault lies, i'm sure it was an honest mistake... we're all human right? Sucks that you're losing work over it but, once that saddle gets there you'll have no excuses not to be out breaking it in for about 14hrs a day haha.
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## oscar4883 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry about your situation. Almost all of my business goes to Wespur. They call if anything is backordered, even pick up the phone at crazy times when I forget they are on the opposite side of the country. Living in the US mainland I know I take availability and prompt shipping for granted. Hope everything works out.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 21, 2009)

why I only deal with Sherrills.


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 21, 2009)

everybody makes mistakes, doesn't matter the company, maybe you did hit the wrong button or maybe the person that packed it pulled it wrong, like Forrest Gump said "#### happens" ...........no need to bash a company for a simple mistake....

I've had problems with the other company mentioned here as well but there's no need to bash them over it so I won't....no one is perfect...


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 21, 2009)

Rest asured Wesspur, you'll still get my business.


----------



## Bearcreek (Dec 21, 2009)

:agree2: I hit a fence once with a branch. I hope that doesn't mean nobody should give me business again.


----------



## lumberjack333 (Dec 21, 2009)

Rftreeman said:


> like Forrest Gump said "#### happens"



Yeah but gump also said "I gotta paee" to the president on national TV... ponder that one Rftree!


----------



## lumberjack333 (Dec 21, 2009)

Bearcreek said:


> :agree2: I hit a fence once with a branch. I hope that doesn't mean nobody should give me business again.



In the words of Donald Trump, "You're fired."

:agree2:


----------



## canopyboy (Dec 21, 2009)

Wesspur gets almost all of my business. Their customer service is usually outstanding. I'm sure that if your order acknowledgment in your email said medium and they sent you the large they will cover the cost of return shipping and send out the new one the same day. Even if it they aren't at fault, they usually will happily send the new one out immediately and credit your account upon receiving the first one back. Try talking to someone else there if you weren't happy with the first guy. I'm sure you were as diplomatic as can be, but perhaps the guy you spoke with misunderstood or was even having a bad day. Heck, I had a bad day once....


----------



## RacerX (Dec 21, 2009)

Since I've been dealing with Wesspur for years I'm kind of shocked to read the details of your post. They've always been excellent in the customer service area. Sean has called me several times to discuss my orders when something seemed out of the ordinary or to answer a question about a product. I can't believe that you'll need to wait a month for your saddle. :jawdrop:


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 21, 2009)

lumberjack333 said:


> Yeah but gump also said "I gotta paee" to the president on national TV... ponder that one Rftree!



Hold on, I gotta pee......


----------



## Sparky8370 (Dec 21, 2009)

If you selected the size out of a drop down menu type dialog box, maybe you did select the wrong size inadvertently. I know when I have selected from those types of menus, then pressed the down button it moves it to the lowest selection before moving the page. Usually I catch it.


----------



## KodiakKen (Dec 21, 2009)

*I did the same thing..maybe*

I ordered a saddle years ago and ordered a large according to the size chart..got it...pulled it up to my thighs...no good..can't get it over my ars..called them..informed them of my fat ars situation..said no problem. return it in the original packaging and we will refund your return shipping when you order the next one..they did..I can't complain.


----------



## davej (Dec 21, 2009)

voxac30dude said:


> ONE MONTH! im gonna loose busness!



Maybe you're one of those people who should just buy everything locally.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 21, 2009)

I have been nothing but happy with Wesspur, Sherrill, Bailey's and Treestuff I have ordered from all with zero issues. I have had to correct an order with Wesspur and it went without issue. 

It may be that a pull down tab rolled on you while you were clicking so it may not have been their fault. With that said in these days of internet commerce the online companies must be aware of these issues occurring and must adopt a policy that accepts returns to correct user errors in ordering... as long as they are in a new unused condition. If not it will hurt their bottom line. But I myself have had good success with Wesspur


----------



## StewartTreeCare (Dec 21, 2009)

thats not fair to wesspur! did you ever arrive late to a scheduled job? bent a fence, took down cable or phone lines, leave ruts in a yard on accident? did you ever have to reschedule a job because something came up? i guess your customer should go and tell everybody not to use you because you made a small mistake. we are humans and we are not perfect.


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 21, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I have been nothing but happy with Wesspur, Sherrill, Bailey's and Treestuff I have ordered from all with zero issues. I have had to correct an order with Wesspur and it went without issue.
> 
> It may be that a pull down tab rolled on you while you were clicking so it may not have been their fault. With that said in these days of internet commerce the online companies must be aware of these issues occurring and must adopt a policy that accepts returns to correct user errors in ordering... as long as they are in a new unused condition. If not it will hurt their bottom line. But I myself have had good success with Wesspur



My problem with some of the suppliers nowadays is they have started hiring people that don't know anything about what they are selling. Back in the old days before you could hardly say it they knew what you wanted.


----------



## treesquirrel (Dec 21, 2009)

I have always had superior service with wespur. Good company and good people. When I ordered my saddle from them I clicked the correct size button though. Amazing how well things work when you perform YOUR PART of the process right.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 21, 2009)

Wesspur and Baileys have both been great.


----------



## davej (Dec 22, 2009)

voxac30dude said:


> it gets worse. i currently dont have a backup saddle and i live in hawaii



Well then, how about getting a backup saddle?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270504621330


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 22, 2009)

In the words of my wife's Ukrainian aunties:

"You need to eat more - eat - eat - eat"


----------



## Fireaxman (Dec 22, 2009)

I've had nothing but good advice, good selection of products, and good service from Wesspur. Their shipping times are a little too long for me down here, but I blame that on the carriers, not the shippers.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

*WesSpur gets 65% of my business*

They have been outstanding on customer service, call-backs on concerns, quick replacements, etc. I am surprised to hear about your trouble with them. You should not put down a company over one mistake, if they did, indeed, make it. Many in here know this company to be professional and dependable.


----------



## voxac30dude (Dec 22, 2009)

ok ok. well see. if the exchange goes quick then maybe i'll re consider my opinion.


----------



## Bermie (Dec 22, 2009)

davej said:


> Maybe you're one of those people who should just buy everything locally.



I agree he should wait and let the company try and work with him, BUT I can sympathise with the whole shipping delay thing...out here in the middle of the Atlantic there is NOTHING to buy locally, everything I buy for tree work is ordered and shipped from abroad....so I reckon a month turnaround for his gear is not out of the question!


----------



## TDunk (Dec 22, 2009)

I too have had great service from Wesspur. I like the fact that they call if something is out of stock, plus they are very helpful with any questions . As far as shipping goes, i think there pretty good. I've placed orders with Baileys and Wesspur the same day, and usually get the Wesspur order a day or two sooner.


----------



## Treetom (Dec 22, 2009)

I've had good luck with Wesspur. Friendly, knowledgable staff.


----------



## WalterTreeCare (Dec 22, 2009)

not everyone's perfect, it does take a damn toll on your business when companies dont pull through, leaves a bad taste....good luck man


----------



## DK_stihl (Dec 22, 2009)

*Sean*



RacerX said:


> Since I've been dealing with Wesspur for years I'm kind of shocked to read the details of your post. They've always been excellent in the customer service area. Sean has called me several times to discuss my orders when something seemed out of the ordinary or to answer a question about a product. I can't believe that you'll need to wait a month for your saddle. :jawdrop:



Yeah, Sean's a good guy. I've had nothing but good dealings with them. They did mess up one order of mine, but went out of their way to make it right. Plus while Sherrill has a nice catalog, Wesspur has FREE shipping!!!


----------



## DK_stihl (Dec 22, 2009)

*Saddles*

Actually, all of my bad experiences have been w/ Sherrill. They sent me a Glide II w/ setup instructions for a Glide I. The two saddles are quite different. They also didn't include ANY instructions for the upper body fall arrest attachment I ordered with it. Finally after hours on the phone to both sherrill and buckingham, I got an engineer to explain to me how to set it up. I shouldn't have had to do that, if for no other reasons than liability.


----------



## bruce6670 (Dec 22, 2009)

In case you haven't noticed, Wes Spur is a good company to do business with. I hope you get your corrected saddle back soon.


----------



## John464 (Dec 22, 2009)

Bermie said:


> Iso I reckon a month turnaround for his gear is not out of the question!



with that said anyone not keeping a backup of a relatively inexpensive item that they need to make a living with is foolish.

we all have backup chains correct? a back up saw right? why not a back up saddle?

what did you do with the saddle you were using before you ordered a new one?


----------



## Garden Of Eden (Dec 22, 2009)

John464 said:


> with that said anyone not keeping a backup of a relatively inexpensive item that they need to make a living with is foolish.
> 
> we all have backup chains correct? a back up saw right? why not a back up saddle?
> 
> what did you do with the saddle you were using before you ordered a new one?



:agree2::agree2:

While my saddle wasn't inexpensive, my back-up is. Good question...


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 22, 2009)

Just to grind the issue a little more, my brother just ordered an Ergovation from them yesterday. Hope they have their stuff together.


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 22, 2009)

It's nice to have so many helpful people here that post to threads like this and when people are asking for help but I think you guys are really getting trolled alot here lately...............


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Dec 22, 2009)

WesSpur Rocks.


----------



## BRCCArborist (Dec 22, 2009)

Toddppm said:


> It's nice to have so many helpful people here that post to threads like this and when people are asking for help but I think you guys are really getting trolled alot here lately...............



Yeah I hardly think recieving the wrong size saddle which may or may not have even been their fault warrants a "Don't buy saddles from Wesspur!".


----------



## Panama (Dec 29, 2009)

Well now... I just received the wrong size saddle also. HOWEVER, it was because I ORDERED THE WRONG SIZE, go figure. 
So, just thought I would let everyone know, there are two ways to exchange items from Wesspur within 90 days of purchase, as per their 2009 catalog, page 129.
1. "We can accept the returned item, and ship an item of equal value to you when your return has arrived."
OR
2. "If you are in a hurry, what we can do is ship the new item to you when you place your call, and bill you for it at the time of shipment, then credit you for the return when it arrives."

I chose method 2, so my new saddle is on the way and the return saddle is on it's way back for a refund. Even though it was MY FAULT, they are taking care of me. What more could I ask of them?


----------



## murambidan (Dec 30, 2012)

voxac30dude said:


> i had ordered a "medium" buckingham wide back floating D saddle in medium. well the box arrived yesterday and it was a large! the worst part is that when i called this morning to exchange it for a new one the guy on the phone gave me a hard time saying that i pressed the large button when i choose what size to buy. very un happy with how long it took just to set up an exchange. it gets worse. i currently dont have a backup saddle and i live in hawaii so shipping back to them will take a week processing the order will take a week shipping back to me a week. ONE MONTH! im gonna loose busness!



I'm also surprised at this review of Wespur. My experience with the company has been terrific. I've been shopping there for several decades and have had only good results. They have backed up their products with service and replacement if needed. I have confidence in the professionalism Wespur displays. They'll continue to get my business.
Murambidan


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 30, 2012)

Let me guess---Reputation management company? This would have been buried pretty deep if you didn't bring it up


----------



## climber32 (Dec 30, 2012)

I also have ordered most of my equipment from wesspur. Not once have i ever had a problem. there customer service is always very polite and professional. Wesspur will continue to get my business as well. Maybe you did click the wrong button.....:confused2:


----------



## mikewhite85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Wesspurr, Sherill, Baileys, and treestuff are all great. We are blessed to have some great suppliers


----------



## TreeTopKid (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd give them another chance, they did change it after all. I've odered tons of stuff fom Wespur and have always been impressed. definitely a good value supplier.


----------



## itterada (Jan 11, 2013)

TreeTopKid said:


> I'd give them another chance, they did change it after all. I've odered tons of stuff fom Wespur and have always been impressed. definitely a good value supplier.



And consider that as quoting pretty much everything people have said so far. 

As someone who used to work in the warehouse at WesSpur, I have to say I'm a little touched at how much support you guys have for us. We (or I guess they, now) work crazy hard to get everything out same day and accurately, and take a lot of pride in doing so. It's nice to hear it's appreciated as a whole. 

I am very sorry to hear about you receiving the wrong saddle, and that it's causing you problems.

Anyway, I basically registered just to say thank you as I read through this thread in passing. 

-Ian


----------



## wottiv (Jan 26, 2013)

I actually had the same problem a few years ago. I ordered the petzl sequoia in the regular size as I have a 36" waist, and didn't figure I needed a xl-3xl saddle. It ended up, when I got it, that the d-rings dug into my hip bones when sitting in the saddle. I called and explained, and the customer service guy was super cool about exchanging it. I had to pay shipping back to Wes spur, but they paid for shipping the second saddle. I thought that was quite fair, and would probably do more business with them if I could get an order the next day as I can with Sherrill (being in the same state).


----------

